# World of Warcraft "as addictive as cocaine"



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought WOW back in 2006 and it still sits in its original untouched and unopened package because I do not agree that people should have to pay every month just to play this game. It's utterly ridiculous especially when they make you pay for the retail copy.

This is why Left 4 Dead is the best deal for Single Player & MMO Multi-Player, buy the game and play all you want. Your original purchase warrants that Playing guarantee. No other fees, nothing, just enjoy your purchase. Now Expansion packs are a different story and I don’t mind buying then. Valve is really good this way, without ripping people off like Blizzard has been doing for a few years now.

Now this is interesting: I think people are taking WOW way too serious, like many which refuse to eat food or even use the washroom and end up holding it for several hours at a time. Explain to me how one can get so addicted to games like WOW? I just cannot fathom that, it’s a game for crying out loud. Play & have fun then move on to something productive, plain and simple. And if you find it difficult, then give yourself a few hours a day for gaming, just to satisfy your needs. But gaming for 24hrs + straight? WTF?

*World of Warcraft "as addictive as cocaine"*


> Cocaine is a hell of a drug. And so is World of Warcraft, at least according to a Swedish youth organization, which has dubbed the diversion "the cocaine of the computer games world."
> 
> The report (which the Youth Care Foundation has not yet formally published), bases its findings on anecdotes from gamers, their parents, and its own observations, not a controlled study that actually compares the effects of playing World of Warcraft vs. the inhalation of powdered cocaine. Nevertheless, the group says that the addictive characteristics of WoW are powerful, with the foundation's Sven Rollenhagen noting, "There is not a single case of game addiction that we have worked with in which World of Warcraft has not played a part." He has also added that the game is "the crack cocaine of the computer game world" and "the most dangerous game on the market."
> 
> ...


http://ca.tech.yahoo.com/experts/chrisnull/article/2746


----------



## RandomSunchips (Mar 6, 2009)

I always knew I was a crackhead.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 6, 2009)

That crapfest isn't addicting. Now, Everquest..


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)

Now Everquest.. is a different story


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

I hate WOW. L4D FTW!


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)

Some people at my work talk about WOW alot. It's like a baby and its bottle.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Some people at my work talk about WOW alot. It's like a baby and its bottle.



I hear about it all the damn time In my Programming class, all the little Nerds who have never touched a woman in their lives always debate about who has more skills. I just want to  them sometimes.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

Super XP said:


>



 It drives me insane man. Then they start argueing and I


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2009)

Super,

I said the same thing some years back until a friend got me playing it back in September of 08. I wasnt about to pay $15 a month for a game. But I realized, that the money they charge you per month goes to the dev's to maintain the game and help keep all their servers worldwide up and running. This includes any new parts that needs to be replaced in the servers, basic maintenance, and what-have-you. 

Its amazing how much flak WoW gets. People judge the game without even playing it. Which is just stupid and ignorant. If you played it and like it fine, but dont judge others for playing the game. Now im not saying you Super are doing that, its just in general because people to do it. And as Shadow calls it a "crapfest". Just plain stupid. Fanboyish if you will. 

I personally am not addicted to the game. I played it for the first month, bought a 2 month prepaid game card, played maybe half a month and quit till almost the end of the second month and picked up the game again. I have been playing every month ever since because of the fact that there really isnt a game out there that I feel is any good. I have been playing Mirror's Edge but that game just pisses me off for as much as i love it and the graphics of the game. I have no opinon on F4D as I have yet to play it. Doubt I even will. 

The comment on playing for 24hrs+ straight, I havent gone 24hrs straight but ive come damn close and NOT with WoW but with other games years ago before WoW was even released/had any interest in playing it. 

As of right now, I am slowly getting away from gaming and I thought that day would never come. I am actually getting bored of WoW and every game I own and no other game really looks all that appealing to me. 

HWA getting too slow for you now? 

Starting to see more and more of you around here.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Super,
> 
> I said the same thing some years back until a friend got me playing it back in September of 08. I wasnt about to pay $15 a month for a game. But I realized, that the money they charge you per month goes to the dev's to maintain the game and help keep all their servers worldwide up and running. This includes any new parts that needs to be replaced in the servers, basic maintenance, and what-have-you.
> 
> ...



If your Refering to Me I dont judge everyone that plays it, only the Tards In my programming class


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Super,
> 
> I said the same thing some years back until a friend got me playing it back in September of 08. I wasnt about to pay $15 a month for a game. But I realized, that the money they charge you per month goes to the dev's to maintain the game and help keep all their servers worldwide up and running. This includes any new parts that needs to be replaced in the servers, basic maintenance, and what-have-you.
> 
> ...


Now that is where I know you from 
I fully understand your point but let's do the math. This is also only for last year 2008. 11.5 million WOW users x $15 per month x 12 months = $2,070,000,000 + $402,500,000 (11.5 Million x $35 per retail game) Grand Total = They are filthy rich  
LINK:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_of_Warcraft


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 6, 2009)

Most online games are like this, once you got into it, it's hard to get out.

I did spent quite alot time for an online game (almost 2 years for it), and that was 2 years ago.
I'm really happy right now that I got out of that hell, wasted so much time for it.

I kinda sick of games that require me to spend hours for training, just to impresses other people.

Anyway, I think it's true that once you got into it, it will be addictive as cocaine.

Are you under the influence or above it? 

http://www.abovetheinfluence.com


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Now that is where I know you from
> I fully understand your point but let's do the math. This is also only for last year 2008. 11.5 million WOW users x $15 per month x 12 months = $2,070,000,000 + $402,500,000 (11.5 Million x $35 per retail game) Grand Total = They are filthy rich
> LINK:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_of_Warcraft



They are Filthy Rich, stealing all the Poor nerds who sweep floors around their parents house weekly just to pay that 15 a Month...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> If your Refering to Me I dont judge everyone that plays it, only the Tards In my programming class



Wasnt necessarily referring to anyone on here. Just a general statement. 



Super XP said:


> Now that is where I know you from
> I fully understand your point but let's do the math. This is also only for last year 2008. 11.5 million WOW users x $15 per month x 12 months = $2,070,000,000 + $402,500,000 (11.5 Million x $35 per retail game) Grand Total = They are filthy rich
> LINK:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_of_Warcraft


Couldnt remember where you seen me last? 

You never know the cost of all those servers plus they still gotta pay all those employees. 

----------------
Now playing: Bullet for My Valentine - Tears Dont Fall
via FoxyTunes


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Wasnt necessarily referring to anyone on here. Just a general statement.
> 
> 
> Couldnt remember where you seen me last?
> ...



Must be nice to work for Blizzard.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Most online games are like this, once you got into it, it's hard to get out.
> 
> I did spent quite alot time for an online game (almost 2 years for it), and that was 2 years ago.
> I'm really happy right now that I got out of that hell, wasted so much time for it.
> ...



Personally, im neither. The game doesnt get the best of me. Never has and never will. WoW is/was never addicting to me. It was just something that kept me busy to help pass the day along just like any other game. Then again, im not like most people.

The only reason I started playing the game was because I was sick of mindlessly playing all the other games I have beaten so many times before. FPS was just getting boring. Now for me, gaming in general is getting boring.



xRevengEx said:


> Must be nice to work for Blizzard.



If i worked for blizzard, i doubt id be posting here. So dont even go that route.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Personally, im neither. The game doesnt get the best of me. Never has and never will. WoW is/was never addicting to me. It was just something that kept me busy to help pass the day along just like any other game. Then again, im not like most people.
> 
> The only reason I started playing the game was because I was sick of mindlessly playing all the other games I have beaten so many times before. FPS was just getting boring. Now for me, gaming in general is getting boring.



Yeah I could see your reasoning..Some people get Hardcore addicted to games like this, Ive heard of Guys Wives leaving them


----------



## ChiSox (Mar 6, 2009)

Lets do the other math 

PRICE PER gram OF COCAINE

Lets says $80(gram) X wiki says 16% use it(250Mil Adults in USA=4mil) X lets say 1 a month=

80x4Milx12=38400000000 ohhhh 38 BILLION DOLLARS!!!!:shadedshu


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Yeah I could see your reasoning..Some people get Hardcore addicted to games like this, Ive heard of Guys Wives leaving them



Ive read that too and its pathetic. 

Ive linked up with a friend that I went to school with towards the end of last year. She is now in the process of a divorce and her husband was like that with the game. When she wanted sex hed rather play the game. :shadedshu

And no, that is not why they are in the process of a divorce. 

----------------
Now playing: Insane Clown Posse - Boogie Woogie Wu
via FoxyTunes


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ive read that too and its pathetic.
> 
> Ive linked up with a friend that I went to school with towards the end of last year. She is now in the process of a divorce and her husband was like that with the game. When she wanted sex hed rather play the game. :shadedshu
> 
> ...



WOW, that is sad. Hey lets have sex...NO IM TRYING TO LEVEL UP TO 98!! :shadedshu So sad.


----------



## ChiSox (Mar 6, 2009)

> WOW, that is sad. Hey lets have sex...NO IM TRYING TO LEVEL UP TO 98!!  So sad.



Well its pretty tough to install a floppy disk.......


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> WOW, that is sad. Hey lets have sex...NO IM TRYING TO LEVEL UP TO 98!! :shadedshu So sad.



I will admit once the new expansion comes out it will go to lvl 90, but then they will have 10 more expansions after that. (one for every lvl to 100)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2009)

obviously cocaine has no effect on me. i didnt even last the 2 week trial before giving up WoW

when the wow people talk about skills, i challenge them to a game of supcom. i tell them that if them AND their buddies can beat me, i'll accept they are good gamers.

so far, i've won 4 7v1 matches against hordes of noobs.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

ChiSox said:


> Well its pretty tough to install a floppy disk.......


LOL


CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I will admit once the new expansion comes out it will go to lvl 90, but then they will have 10 more expansions after that. (one for every lvl to 100)


HAHA I just guessed a random number....Didnt think it went that High 


Mussels said:


> obviously cocaine has no effect on me. i didnt even last the 2 week trial before giving up WoW



Same here I never liked it.


----------



## ChiSox (Mar 6, 2009)

Only good thing about coke was the strippers that came with it.......

and they were my co-workers(needless to say that job/habit didn't last long)


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

ChiSox said:


> Only good thing about coke was the strippers that came with it.......
> 
> and they were my co-workers(needless to say that job/habit didn't last long)



Nothing like Coke and Strippers


----------



## ChiSox (Mar 6, 2009)

Nothing Like Strippers!!


----------



## ChiSox (Mar 6, 2009)

Why does a hooker make more money than a drug dealer??


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2009)

ChiSox said:


> Nothing Like Strippers!!



Except strippers with coke and ice.

MMm coke and ice.







with stripper!


----------



## ChiSox (Mar 6, 2009)

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHA Coke on Ice is the Best but I never used that stripper is it any good??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> obviously cocaine has no effect on me. i didnt even last the 2 week trial before giving up WoW
> 
> when the wow people talk about skills, i challenge them to a game of supcom. i tell them that if them AND their buddies can beat me, i'll accept they are good gamers.
> 
> so far, i've won 4 7v1 matches against hordes of noobs.



I tried Supcom and I didnt like it at all. I own at halo PC to this day. Even in my dialup days, I could keep up with some of the best. If I used Xfire as much in those days as I do now, im sure id have more hours in halo than i do for WoW and I have 1,036hrs in WoW. 



xRevengEx said:


> LOL
> 
> HAHA I just guessed a random number....Didnt think it went that High



Yeah its going to 100. I woudlnt be surprised if a WoW 2 came out then. 



xRevengEx said:


> Nothing like Coke and Strippers



Pepsi. That is all.


----------



## Darkmind (Mar 6, 2009)

A lot of the addicted people to WoW are mainly hardcore gaming nerds (however to refuse sex because of it is just plain... STUPID, unless you get a BJ while playing and reach the level cap at the same time you climax.. that's an experience). What I think what mainly keeps people playing WoW is the amount of content and time to explore it all and reach level 80. When they reach level 80, they gear for harder dungeons, only to get better gear for even harder dungeons. It's basically an addiction to penis enlargement pills with cocaine mixed .

I love the game but I'm not terribly addicted to it. I'd like to still keep playing it only to reach level 80 and do end-game raids because the boss fights are actually a challenge and require tactics, timing, and skill. It's even more challenging if someone on your guild team is retarded.


----------



## ChiSox (Mar 6, 2009)

Are people still selling their characters??? I heard that was lucrative??


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2009)

the game revolves around 'keeping up with the joneses' or e-penis envy


everywhere you look, is someone with better levels, and better gear than you - therefore it drives some people to better them to prove their superiority.

I bet you'll find those of us that dont like WoW, are fairly self confident people, with specialties already (such as my pwning skills at supcom and diablo II )


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the game revolves around 'keeping up with the joneses' or e-penis envy
> 
> 
> everywhere you look, is someone with better levels, and better gear than you - therefore it drives some people to better them to prove their superiority.
> ...



Yeah I agree


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm really suprsied people haven't heard the term "Evercrack" or WoW crack". Either way take this all with a grain of salt.

Some people have very addictive personalities, if you cannot control how much you play a game or do something else don't take the easy route and blame the game. It lies on you. 

I have had 1 friend who lost his job (actually quit going to work) lost his car, and his gf to WoW. And another friend got laid off from a very nice job, then played WoW through unemployment and didn't look for a job, and didn't get employed till a year later.

They both quit WoW at some point and blamed the game. I have played WoW since Jan 05 as have most of my friends since we all started together. And the other like 6 of us have always had a job and never had an issue.

If you have problems with addictions any MMO is a seriously bad choice, need to watch yourself, they are alot of fun and require a good amount of time.


And for anyone talking about WoW and needing to be the best.... That game is so easy right now it's a joke. People had Naxx 25 cleared 2 days after WotLK released! The game is seriously easy. 1 day after I hit 80 I cleared naxx 10 with my guild we were all in leveling blues/greens. The next 2 days we went to naxx 25 and we cleared that. There is no comp for the best gear right now, that stuff was so easy to clear that everyone has it, joke of a game. They made it easier to appeal to the masses.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Most online games are like this, once you got into it, it's hard to get out.
> 
> I did spent quite alot time for an online game (almost 2 years for it), and that was 2 years ago.
> I'm really happy right now that I got out of that hell, wasted so much time for it.
> ...


This is why I am still playing Oblivion. It's been close to 3 years now, playing it on and off at my own pace. Single Player rules plain and simple. MMO is O.K. so long as you don't hit you in the pocket book.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 6, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Explain to me how one can get so addicted to games like WOW?



So you rant without yourself playing the game for a reasonable amount of time?

The best way to answer your question is to ask you to play the game for yourself and find out. 

Sort of like I wondered why people blew up so much cash on beer, until I tasted it...


----------



## r9 (Mar 6, 2009)

I played a  month. It is not addictive to me. I`m easily bored.


----------



## ArkanHell (Mar 6, 2009)

1. All on-line roll playing games are addictive. I know people that cant afford wow, but is "addicted" to games like Mu, Linage, and even those web based like Trivalwars, etc. If there is a mmorpg that isnt addictive, is because it is stupidly bouring. 

2. I think that is ok to pay for a game that has on-line servers, now how much will be a fair price is another think. Is L4D is not feeing us monthly to play, they will get another way to earn the money, servers can not maintain they self freely.

3. Really guys, in this wow thing, you must play it, then give an opinion.

PD:SFME.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 6, 2009)

i dont wanna bash the game, but i hate it so much, Lol i look at it and im like...wow what am i watching here the nintendo 64, but then they sas me about gameplay...then im all like so you go collect 8 of this or go collect 10 of this or go kill 1 of these to collect 2 of these, its just a massive game of scavenger hunt that you pay for, i would rather not buy something i have to play with other people, people slow me down i dont have time for 12 yr olds, i only have time for 2 guns and a fistfull of ammo. this is what i say to you wow you are a useless engine, you have so many problems that no one cares to even comment about now cause they are just addicted to you and they wouldnt care if you fricking fell threw the ground ever 3 minutes. im done ranting and now i feel better. LOL!!! PEACE


----------



## iStink (Mar 6, 2009)

uummmm cocain isn't addictive.  I do it all the time and I'm not addicted.  I'm doing some right now before work.  When I get to work and do some before my lunch break, I can still eat some food, and if you can eat food you're not addicted and when I get home and do some I can sit still and watch tv and if you're addicted you don't sit still and before bed when I do some I can sleep just fine and if you're addicted you don't sleep.  One time, when I was 12, I fell and broke my arm, have you ever broken and bones? Man it hurts.  Tell me about the time you broke your boness.fmeofjdsf.df.dsfdsf


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 6, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> i dont wanna bash the game, but i hate it so much, Lol i look at it and im like...wow what am i watching here the nintendo 64, but then they sas me about gameplay...then im all like so you go collect 8 of this or go collect 10 of this or go kill 1 of these to collect 2 of these, its just a massive game of scavenger hunt that you pay for, i would rather not buy something i have to play with other people, people slow me down i dont have time for 12 yr olds, i only have time for 2 guns and a fistfull of ammo. this is what i say to you wow you are a useless engine, you have so many problems that no one cares to even comment about now cause they are just addicted to you and they wouldnt care if you fricking fell threw the ground ever 3 minutes. im done ranting and now i feel better. LOL!!! PEACE



Yeah there are some glitches in the game that occasionally occur that need to be patched. But I haven't run into these in a while. I play WoW quite a bit right now. But I won't turn down a social life for it. The reason people can play WoW endlessly is there's always things to do. You have to like RPGs to enjoy it. IF all you like is FPS or racing games it won't be for you. 

It requires a lot of teamwork and time to get far. It may be more addictive to some then cocaine but lots of people have their addiction under control. I myself do. When I'm in school and I work, I get shit done and play wow on the outside time of that. If you do cocaine it controls you. Never heard a story of a person who didnt live for their addiction.


----------



## Evo85 (Mar 6, 2009)

As addictive as Cocaine huh?

 I cant say I have ever seen a person doubled over, violently shaking and in dire pain from WoW withdraw....


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 6, 2009)

Heh, if Quake was similar to any drug, it would be heroine. I've been playing the Quake series since 1997. When Quake II came out I was hooked. I STILL play Quake now (Quake Live). I played Quake I, II, III, VI and now Quake Live. Quake II I played for hours every single day during high school. My high school career consisted of Quake II, homework, 3-4 hours of sleep on average, and seeing my gf (who is now my wife). I stopped playing Quake competitively but I do still play it. Now, do I play it as much as I used to in my high school days, oh hell no. I used to spend an average of 6 hours at the very least everyday during high school. Now, its 5-6 hours a week max. 

ANY game can be addicting. WoW just makes it VERY easy. You never have a hard time finding a game, you just login. It doesn't require people to play it, you can level up on your own. Any MMORPG can be ridiculously addicting. I prefer FPS', MMORPG's have never appealed to me. I find them to be REALLY tedious and boring. 

The upside to my high school gaming addiction is that it got me into computers. The fact is, if I didn't get into Quake, I would have never gotten into computers. So I don't regret any of the time I wasted playing .

*Edit:* I forgot to mention QuakeCon. To anyone who has gone to a QuakeCon event you will understand what id and Quake is all about. To me, Quake is sacred. I've met so many cool people LAN's because of Quake.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 6, 2009)

Evo85 said:


> As addictive as Cocaine huh?
> 
> I cant say I have ever seen a person doubled over, violently shaking and in dire pain from WoW withdraw....



Exactly. when you withdraw from cocaine it has detrimental affects to your health. Wow maybe just as addictive but it isnt bad for you. As long as you get rest and food when you need it. Maybe go for a jog during maintenance on Tuesday.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 6, 2009)

While I did play it for awhile, I can't imagine it being as addictive as they say. Perhaps if someone has an addictive personality then I could see it.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 6, 2009)

People have weak minds if they get addicted to a game. My friend wanted me to try it and it was cool but boring as hell. EVE online was cool I got into it then quit because they make you pay for the game again ... wtf. I think when you hear stories of people dying from playing a game, its not the games fault its thiers. Its like if I jumped off a bridge and died. Its not the bridges fault that it is high enough for me to fall off and die.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 6, 2009)

$14.99 a month is nothing. Thats like hitting up Carl's Jr for breakfast and lunch in one day. Thats like .50 a day for 30 days. Hmmm 50 cents a day. I can't even buy a can of soda for 50 cents. But 50 cents gains me access to play a game online for as many hours in the day as I want.

Hell I play EQ2 often but I sometimes get busy and don't play for a couple months but I still pay for my sub. I really don't put a lot of hours into any MMO games but I like them and what they offer.


----------



## Jakl (Mar 6, 2009)

I have done both, and its kinda true... It is as addictive... thank god I stopped playin wow


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 6, 2009)

WhiteNoise said:


> $14.99 a month is nothing. Thats like hitting up Carl's Jr for breakfast and lunch in one day. Thats like .50 a day for 30 days. Hmmm 50 cents a day. I can't even buy a can of soda for 50 cents. But 50 cents gains me access to play a game online for as many hours in the day as I want.
> 
> Hell I play EQ2 often but I sometimes get busy and don't play for a couple months but I still pay for my sub. I really don't put a lot of hours into any MMO games but I like them and what they offer.



Compare that though to L4D. Pay a one off sum of £30 and it costs 0.00 a day. Thats cheaper than anything ever.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Compare that though to L4D. Pay a one off sum of £30 and it costs 0.00 a day. Thats cheaper than anything ever.



I can't compare an MMO to L4D because they are two completely different gaming models. The only thing they have in common is that they require an internet connection.

There have been multiplayer online games forever. I still play games like TF2, BF2, CoD4 & 5 and I've been playing these kind of games for many years. 

Playing an MMO is an entirely different experience though and can't even be compared to an online fps.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 6, 2009)

WhiteNoise said:


> I can't compare an MMO to L4D because they are two completely different gaming models. The only thing they have in common is that they require an internet connection.
> 
> There have been multiplayer online games forever. I still play games like TF2, BF2, CoD4 & 5 and I've been playing thes kind of games for many years.
> 
> Playing an MMO is an entirely different experience though and can't even be compared to an online fps.



The type of game is just a flavour that someone would prefer over the other. Although it may not seem like it but games like battlefield 2 and WoW are very similar, Gain experience through kills or whatever and get a better rank. The fact that you pay monthly for a game I find is rediculous. Some people would be ok with that but the companies that make mmo's are exploiting these people and taking thier money because they can't stop playing.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The type of game is just a flavour that someone would prefer over the other. Although it may not seem like it but games like battlefield 2 and WoW are very similar, Gain experience through kills or whatever and get a better rank. The fact that you pay monthly for a game I find is rediculous. Some people would be ok with that but the companies that make mmo's are exploiting these people and taking thier money because they can't stop playing.



YES/NO

With your $15 a month you get fairly quick support ingame. Wait an hour or so at most. Any other game you wait one to two days. You get lots of content and updates through each expansion. They could have it cheaper and still cover such costs. But what smart business would do that?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The type of game is just a flavour that someone would prefer over the other. Although it may not seem like it but games like battlefield 2 and WoW are very similar, Gain experience through kills or whatever and get a better rank. The fact that you pay monthly for a game I find is rediculous. Some people would be ok with that but the companies that make mmo's are exploiting these people and taking thier money because they can't stop playing.




Well I don't want to argue with you but I don't agree with you at all. Two completely different game models. Can't be compared. What you think is ridiculous someone else thinks is acceptable.
You don't have to spend your money on playing an MMO so i don't really understand why you are bothered by it considering you have never had any interest in these kinds of games or at least paying to play these type of games. Not everyone who plays an MMO is addicted to it. Some people just have addictive personalities and if they weren't addicted to some MMO it would be something else like drinking, watching TV, gambling, doing drugs or god only knows what else. Most of us are completely normal people with normal lives.

I'm a casual MMO player. I make good money and so does my Wife. We leave our house all the time to go out, see friends and family and lead healthy normal lives. As for paying for a monthly game sub; I see $14.99 a month as a very cheap form of entertainment.

Me and the Wife will be seeing Watchmen tonight after work. The tickets to get into the movie will run me $21 and the large popcorn and medium soda will run me $16. Thats $37. That $37 will only get me a 2 hour movie give or take. $14.99 per month to play a game any time I want with loads of content and 1000's of other players doesn't seem so bad now huh...well maybe to _you_.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 6, 2009)

There are ups and downs to both payment methods. I personally prefer the pay once because valve although just one developer supports its games very well and so does the user base. MMO's aren't my kind of game though but it would be good if blizzard had in game ads they could take away some of the cost per month.

@ white noise

I respect that you disagree with me. Alot of people disagree with me on some things. I have a friend who is a casual MMO player and he goes out, goes to school etc. I myself enjoy single player games. I can play them for hours even though I used to be a fairly regular online gamer. I stopped playing that when everyone started getting disrespectful and calling people fags etc.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 6, 2009)

Ads would be distracting, and it's not like $15 just covers the costs. There is a lot of revenue being made there. They certainly put money into server expansion and so forth. But im certain there is some fairly wealthy people from this game's income.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 6, 2009)

I think fairly wealthy is an understatement  I wish I came up with the idea for WoW. I don't think ads would be distracting, They have them in alot of games like burnout paradise, Battlefield 2142 and battlefield heroes is coming out and is being paid for solely by adverts. I think a few small billboards or signs within the game wouldn't be that bad. Imagine how many companies would love to advertise to 11.5 million people with little trouble.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> People have weak minds if they get addicted to a game. My friend wanted me to try it and it was cool but boring as hell. EVE online was cool I got into it then quit because they make you pay for the game again ... wtf. I think when you hear stories of people dying from playing a game, its not the games fault its thiers. Its like if I jumped off a bridge and died. Its not the bridges fault that it is high enough for me to fall off and die.



I will say this about the game. It is VERY boring until you hit lvl 20.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah thats what my friend was saying but I'm more into flying games like FSX. People think thats boring as hell  Me and a friend are doing a world tour. Kind of like around the world in 80 days.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 6, 2009)

billboards would have trouble fitting in warcraft. Burning paradise it's easy as it is in a city. Like imagine seeing a buildboard on a mountain. Or on over the path to a boss.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 6, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> billboards would have trouble fitting in warcraft. Burning paradise it's easy as it is in a city. Like imagine seeing a buildboard on a mountain. Or on over the path to a boss.



Hm fair enough.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Hm fair enough.



Could be creative though. After you wipe on a boss. Have a text ad pop on the screen. "maybe you wouldn't have died if you had a logitech G15 keyboard"


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 6, 2009)

WoW= -($+Time)
Wow= Poo!


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> obviously cocaine has no effect on me. i didnt even last the 2 week trial before giving up WoW
> 
> when the wow people talk about skills, i challenge them to a game of supcom. i tell them that if them AND their buddies can beat me, i'll accept they are good gamers.
> 
> so far, i've won 4 7v1 matches against hordes of noobs.



thats amazing, i challenge WoW and GW players to TF2 and they all fail too


----------



## crtecha (Mar 6, 2009)

My friend recently has been trying to get me to play. I cant even do it... if im not able to snipe someone i dont even care to play.  I would say fps is my crack.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 6, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Could be creative though. After you wipe on a boss. Have a text ad pop on the screen. "maybe you wouldn't have died if you had a logitech G15 keyboard"



 or if it said if you only went intel


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> or if it said if you only went intel



Haha, that would be good if it was a more graphical intense fight. Tho the way wow currently is. You can turn everything down and see the spells you need to.

As for the skills comments. You need  to practice a rotation with certain classes to get better damage per second. So it requires lots of time. Same with any online shooter. But practicing one wont make you better at the other.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah thats what my friend was saying but I'm more into flying games like FSX. People think thats boring as hell  Me and a friend are doing a world tour. Kind of like around the world in 80 days.




I just flew my first flight last night from San Diego International Airport to Ontario Itnl airport near Riverside california (my home) in a Ultra glide. It took me awhile but see the sunset was worth it. (using real time weather etc). Cool game.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 6, 2009)

Man I wish I had TF2!!


----------



## crtecha (Mar 6, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Man I wish I had TF2!!




I have a guess pass just sitting around.


----------



## Darkmind (Mar 6, 2009)

Boring until level 20? You kidding? I couldn't even start a new character from level 1 because to me it's boring until you get to level 60-65 which just takes too much time for my liking (yay for death knights level 55!). Honestly though I don't fully understand the huge addiction to it either. A while ago when I was doing Karazhan back in the TBC days if my friends and I wanted to go out spontaneously I'd exit the game in a snap. Also maybe because when I get hungry my stomach really makes it known, so no addiction can curb my hunger (I smoke 6 cigs a day and I still get hungry as a mofo, maybe I wouldn't if I smoke a pack a day but the thought of that quantity makes me gag). Thank god for my genetically predisposed fast metabolism .

FPS will always be my true addictions though


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 6, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Man I wish I had TF2!!



your not a true gamer until you have logged atleast 200 hours in that game.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 6, 2009)

lol at wow skillz, i wonder if i can buy toned reflexes for unreal tournement 3? do they sell those on ebay...wait a second..HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA...maybe i can buy my gear for unreal..wait a second..dangit again...i guess ill just be forced to get some skill. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...(massive sarcasm)


----------



## Super XP (Mar 7, 2009)

btarunr said:


> So you rant without yourself playing the game for a reasonable amount of time?
> 
> The best way to answer your question is to ask you to play the game for yourself and find out.
> 
> Sort of like I wondered why people blew up so much cash on beer, until I tasted it...


I did play the game, several times at my friends house, then at my cousins house then and at my other friends house.


----------



## Damian^ (Mar 7, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I bought WOW back in 2006 and it still sits in its original untouched and unopened package because I do not agree that people should have to pay every month just to play this game. It's utterly ridiculous especially when they make you pay for the retail copy.
> 
> This is why Left 4 Dead is the best deal for Single Player & MMO Multi-Player, buy the game and play all you want. Your original purchase warrants that Playing guarantee. No other fees, nothing, just enjoy your purchase. Now Expansion packs are a different story and I don’t mind buying then. Valve is really good this way, without ripping people off like Blizzard has been doing for a few years now.
> 
> ...


1. Blizzard doesn't "rip peoples money off" They charge fees. That's nothing new with MMO's
2. It's an MMORPG if you think its taboo and idiotic and you feel you must trash it because it has a monthly fee, well dont be biased trash other MMO's as well. WoW is not alone.
3. People are not the same. The only people that get hooked to it are idiots who cant learn to think for themselves.
4. You bought WoW and you never opened it? Why didn't you just return and it get your money back?
5. You're comparing WoW to L4d? All i have to say is ..."wow"


----------



## Super XP (Mar 7, 2009)

Damian^ said:


> 1. Blizzard doesn't "rip peoples money off" They charge fees. That's nothing new with MMO's
> 2. It's an MMORPG if you think its taboo and idiotic and you feel you must trash it because it has a monthly fee, well dont be biased trash other MMO's as well. WoW is not alone.
> 3. People are not the same. The only people that get hooked to it are idiots who cant learn to think for themselves.
> 4. You bought WoW and you never opened it? Why didn't you just return and it get your money back?
> 5. You're comparing WoW to L4d? All i have to say is ..."wow"



Just wondering why nobody is reading the article? This thread speaks about WOW, the most popular MMORPG and the article talks about its addictive attributes. Doesn’t mean everybody is addictive to the game but there is a large enough number which raises the issue I suppose. I can care less, if anybody can show me how to get addicted to a game please send me a PM because its ridiculous IMO. It’s a freaking game for crying out loud. Just separate fiction and reality and be on your way.

1)	Blizzard and any other company making people pay for a retail copy of a game then charges you a monthly fee to play that retail purchase is in my wonderful “OPINION” ripping people off “Big Time”. Blizzard in the Green and monthly paying subscribers in the yellow  Need I say more 
2)	This thread is about WOW and its addictive attributes according to the article. I have nothing against MMORPG based games, my issue is the ridiculous monthly charges people are forced to pay in order to play.
3)	Again, I didn’t right the article, I posted it in the game section because I found it interesting that people actually can get hooked into a game. I don’t think these people are idiots, I believe they may have some sort of personal issues and therefore spend night and day gaming to there hearts content.
4)	You know what? You are right  I must have been lazy or something at the time for not taking it back. The only real reason why I bought this game was because I really liked WarCraft 1 & 2.
5)	L4D vs. WOW? Now let me think? They are both unique in there own respective manner, but overall when it comes down to “MMO” regardless whether it’s a FPS or RPG games game, L4D runs circles around WOW 10 fold. If you don’t agree, you should pick up CPU Magazine’s Feb or March 2009 issue because L4D won for MMO of the year with WOW coming in 2nd place.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW=Waste Of Webplayin' 

But yet I'm still puzzled why people still play it? 

BTW SuperXP...AWESOME SPECS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2009)

left4 dead won an MMO award? ummm, its not an MMO. Massively Multiplayer Online (insert rest here)

MMO's have thousands of players.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 7, 2009)

If we are talking addicting games, me and a few friends were addicted to runescape like 4 years ago - as in I wasn't playing any more, I was sat with a calculator planning shifts and experience amounts I needed per day, and then Id sit and grind skills in 5 hour shifts - at one point me and a friend started playing on a Friday afternoon and didn't stop until the Sunday evening. It was pathetic looking back. 

Cant say Im addicted to any games as of recent. I still play CS:S most days and im really enjoying TF:2, but nothing that I feel like I have to play if you get me.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 7, 2009)

Me and my m8s played it flat out for like 6weeks/2months 12-16hrs a day then we got bored of it and didn't play it for months, to almost a yr, then we did it all again same thing, played it for about the same time then we all got bored of it and haven't played it since like August last yr.
Its addictive but not for to long till we get bored of it. I cant see how these people can play it 24/7 i think thats just insane. One of my m8s kept playing it and still does to this day, but not that much 24/7 maybe like 10hrs a week if he is lucky, he is addicted to the game, but not as bad as others.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2009)

i see lots of WoW addicts at the lans, these guys bring 3G wireless internet and two machines - one to LAN on, and one to WoW on.

The really messed up ones will abandon teammates in LAN games to chat in WoW, just proves how F'ed up they are.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i see lots of WoW addicts at the lans, these guys bring 3G wireless internet and two machines - one to LAN on, and one to WoW on.
> 
> The really messed up ones will abandon teammates in LAN games to chat in WoW, just proves how F'ed up they are.



 I wonded if the WoW while working as well.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I wonded if the WoW while working as well.


They probably do 
Anyway I thing many of you have made my point. Also CPU Magazine classifies Left 4 Dead as a MMOFPS if my memory serves me well, but L4D did win for best all around MMO.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 7, 2009)

Left 4 dead has thousands of players as well? Not in the same server but nonetheless thousands of players.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 7, 2009)

prepare to be hit by a bomb shell i didnt like wow shock horror how is this possible

i fail to see the attraction or the waste of cash on a subscription


----------



## Super XP (Mar 7, 2009)

Agreed. Which is why I bought L4D because its free to play online as much as you like.
L4D will only grow IMO, I still think its class is MMO.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 7, 2009)

So does everyother game with thousands of players like Cod.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Left 4 dead has thousands of players as well? Not in the same server but nonetheless thousands of players.





Super XP said:


> Agreed. Which is why I bought L4D because its free to play online as much as you like.
> L4D will only grow IMO, I still think its class is MMO.



Those players are not on the same server. Each MMO server is meant to have "a few thousand" people active at the same time. That is why the Diablo series isn't an MMO, it's a dungeon hack and slash.

Now beyond that, people pay to play MMO's for a reason, updates. I spent more money on games before I played WoW. So I don't see how people can cry about subscription costs. Sure if you aren't going to play it a decent amount it's a waste of your time.

But I been playing since Jan 05, thats over 4 years, and I play quiet a bit (although my subscription atm is canceled). I would seriously like you guys to name a game that can get you that much playtime. I use to buy a console game about once a month, now I maybe buy a console/ other comp game about 3 - 4 times a year. 

If it isn't your style of play thats fine, but seriously people need to backoff a bit. If you havent played dont bash, if you have then you got some room to speak. I mean there are some hilarious videos on youtube about people with major issues with WoW, like with TBC came out and the guy bet his brother like $100 and a case of BAWLs to not play for a day and he lasted about 3min then when his brother caught him he started crying (this was a grown man, lol). 

But like I said, if you got an addictive personality then you need to watch yourself, don't go blaming a game. If you got a weak heart and you go on a rollercoaster exactly whos fault is that if you have a heart attack?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Those players are not on the same server. Each MMO server is meant to have "a few thousand" people active at the same time. That is why the Diablo series isn't an MMO, it's a dungeon hack and slash.
> 
> Now beyond that, people pay to play MMO's for a reason, updates. I spent more money on games before I played WoW. So I don't see how people can cry about subscription costs. Sure if you aren't going to play it a decent amount it's a waste of your time.
> 
> But I been playing since Jan 05, thats over 4 years, and I play quiet a bit (although my subscription atm is canceled). I would seriously like you guys to name a game that can get you that much playtime. I use to buy a console game about once a month, now I maybe buy a console/ other comp game about 3 - 4 times a year.



BF2


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Left 4 Dead is not an MMO. MMO is Massively Multiplayer Online. I hardly consider 4-8 people "massively multiplayer"..


----------



## Darkmind (Mar 8, 2009)

I used to be addicted to StepMania a little bit 

Now I'm one of those fast fingering showoffs you see on youtube. Only difference is that I don't post videos of myself getting a AAA on Legend of Maxx.

WoW is fun to me, that's all there is to it. It was better when a couple of my other friends and I would level together. Now I'm the only level 70 of them (one is 64, the other is still 42).


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 8, 2009)

Damian^ said:


> 3. People are not the same. The only people that get hooked to it are idiots who cant learn to think for themselves.



You don't need Core i7 for gaming, you got hooked into technology (hardwares), do you think you are an idiot?

Do you feel spending $50 for an offline game is something really stupid? Because you can buy a really nice meal with $50 which sound alot more realistic for people that don't play games.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

He got the i7 and GTX 260 for free since he's a reviewer. He has a e7200 and HD 3850 before that.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> He got the i7 and GTX 260 for free since he's a reviewer. He has a e7200 and HD 3850 before that.



I want to be a reviewer..they can send a PII for free to me! That and some DDr3 ram and a new m4a79-t


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Most reviewers use core 2 X9770s and i7 920's for some reason. If I was a reviewer I'd be using medium end hardware since that's what most gamers have.. Ideally, a 940BE and DDR2.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 8, 2009)

Personally, I can't stand WoW, I get bored of it easily and go off and do something else, like read, or watch a movie etc.

However, I know quite a few people who play WoW on a regular basis. Now if you were to believe these articles then my friends are all addicted to WoW, and I'm addicted to CSS (I've been playing since it was released).

Yet again they focus on the few who take things to extremes, and in some cases have lost their lives to the game, and so try to brand everyone an addict. Last I heard WoW had 9 million subscribers, how many of them have died from this game?

Personally I believe people should be able to do what they wish with their time, even if to others it seems like a waste of time/money. However, if they do get to a point where even their own personal health is suffering, then they have a problem which should be addressed., but to brand an entire game and it's users addicts...

EDIT: 170 people called in about video game addiction (as a whole)...


----------



## iamthewizard2 (Mar 8, 2009)

u shouldnt judge a game if all u did was bought it and left it unopened on your shelf - thats pretty ignorant dude.  I agree with some peoples replies who have mentioned 'never judge a game u never have played yourself.'  And by 'playing' i mean for a decent period of time not just watching your brother, or your friend, or a video on youtube etc...

Look at me for example, i started playing wow late 2007 ....at first i didnt knw wat all the fuss was about...how could one game be so addictive? For the first 3 days (thats right THREE WHOLE DAYS) i played it and thought..."hmmm this aint so spectacular...its not that GREAT"  but then then on the 4th day i was like "hey this aint so bad" and on the 5th day i was like "wow this is fun" and from then on no othet game compared to WoW - in fact i stopped playing all other games for a good year solely because of WoW.  Now tell me for a game that many call addictive, that has sold miliions of copies world wide, that has caused many to even still play it till now....how can you 'assume' that is it a bad game without even playing it...stupid if u tell me.  

But, 1.5 years on from when i first started playing WoW, i now no longer play it. Ive stopped playing it not because it was getting boring but because there were just far too mnay things to do and so little time to do them.  The subscription fee was not a problem for me..  I pay even more for my monthly internet connection fee, groceries per month etc....and yet u here complain about a measly couple of bucks for a game that needs to maintain way way way more servers and players than other other game?  Not to mention frequent updates and patches that r the size of whole games and which change the whole dynamic and strategy of the whole world of azeroth.  The fact is u didnt do your research when bragging about how crap a game is.  

WoW is not addictive like cocaine, its only as addictive as u want it to be.  Im an example of a person who pulled out with my own will like countless others.  The fact is most people who point the finger at wow have purely never played it, or just join the rest of the sheep and judge the minority because they feel more cool - which is ironic to say since more people play WoW than other online game..oh the irony.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

I used to play myself. Had about 7 level 60's and I played for a bit after TBC with a few 70's but my friends stopped playing so it was uber boring. I never really liked it, it was just the only PC game my retarded console friends played.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> BF2



Even on an off week of not raiding I usually played over an hour a day. A week where I had a ton to do could be quiet a bit more, you played that much BF2?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MMO

Left4dead, BF2, and diablo, NONE have a 'persistent world' or thousands of people on the same server.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MMO
> 
> Left4dead, BF2, and diablo, NONE have a 'persistent world' or thousands of people on the same server.



Thank you.


----------



## pt (Mar 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MMO
> 
> Left4dead, BF2, and diablo, NONE have a 'persistent world' or thousands of people on the same server.



eve-online

the only good mmo while adictive, it's not a common grinding game like the others, 50k'ish ppl at same time is the current record 
http://www.eveonline.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EVE_Online


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2009)

Comparing any addiction to that of drugs is a bit too much.  Most drug addiction are chemical meaning that to do without the drug is like doing without food.  The body craves it which leads to severe, physical withdrawal symptoms.

Addictions of other sorts do happen (e.g. gambling, athletics, etc.).  All of which are mostly caused by a personality trait: impulsiveness.  Impulsive people are more likely to get "addicted" to well, anything that suits them.  It doesn't matter what activity you look at, there will always be people that fall into that crowd.  Yes, they need help and not overcoming whatever that current "addiction" is; they need help understanding their impulsive tendencies.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Comparing any addiction to that of drugs is a bit too much.  Most drug addiction are chemical meaning that to do without the drug is like doing without food.  The body craves it which leads to severe, physical withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> Addictions of other sorts do happen (e.g. gambling, athletics, etc.).  All of which are mostly caused by a personality trait: impulsiveness.  Impulsive people are more likely to get "addicted" to well, anything that suits them.  It doesn't matter what activity you look at, there will always be people that fall into that crowd.  Yes, they need help and not overcoming whatever that current "addiction" is; they need help understanding their impulsive tendencies.



I got addicted to diablo II, for about 3 years.

THe thing is you find it fun and enjoyable, so going without is going without fun. you get chemically addicted to the fun glands* in your brain. You then add in the friends/peer pressure factor and your friends in game convince you to play more than you originally intended.


*May or may not exist.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 8, 2009)

Super XP said:


> They probably do
> Anyway I thing many of you have made my point. Also CPU Magazine classifies Left 4 Dead as a MMOFPS if my memory serves me well, but L4D did win for best all around MMO.



Since when is there ever been an MMOFPS? Since when did that become a genre? Might as well include the Halo series in that, GoW, and every other online FPS in that category then. Just leave the plain ol FPS category to its SP counter-part.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Even on an off week of not raiding I usually played over an hour a day. A week where I had a ton to do could be quiet a bit more, you played that much BF2?



I've had the game since it came out but don't play as much anymore. I've played alot of it on unpatched servers when I was a noob because I didn't know what patches were


----------



## spearman914 (Mar 8, 2009)

Does any of u notice 99.99% of this forum is into FPS. WoW is surely not an FPS that's why we all hate it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

pt said:


> eve-online
> 
> the only good mmo while adictive, it's not a common grinding game like the others, 50k'ish ppl at same time is the current record
> http://www.eveonline.com/
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EVE_Online



OH lawd eve isnt that great, not intuitive at all


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> OH lawd eve isnt that great, not intuitive at all



What I liked about Eve was I could set the game to do something then go play another game  or gain skills while doing something more fun like minimising the game and playing something else.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 8, 2009)

iamthewizard2 said:


> u shouldnt judge a game if all u did was bought it and left it unopened on your shelf - thats pretty ignorant dude.  I agree with some peoples replies who have mentioned 'never judge a game u never have played yourself.'  And by 'playing' i mean for a decent period of time not just watching your brother, or your friend, or a video on youtube etc...
> 
> Look at me for example, i started playing wow late 2007 ....at first i didnt knw wat all the fuss was about...how could one game be so addictive? For the first 3 days (thats right THREE WHOLE DAYS) i played it and thought..."hmmm this aint so spectacular...its not that GREAT"  but then then on the 4th day i was like "hey this aint so bad" and on the 5th day i was like "wow this is fun" and from then on no othet game compared to WoW - in fact i stopped playing all other games for a good year solely because of WoW.  Now tell me for a game that many call addictive, that has sold miliions of copies world wide, that has caused many to even still play it till now....how can you 'assume' that is it a bad game without even playing it...stupid if u tell me.
> 
> ...


Read Post # 78 


CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Since when is there ever been an MMOFPS? Since when did that become a genre? Might as well include the Halo series in that, GoW, and every other online FPS in that category then. Just leave the plain ol FPS category to its SP counter-part.


Check out the CPU Magazine's Feb or March issue which state Left 4 Dead won for best MMO with WOW coming in 2nd place. So I am going by CPU Magazine. After reading up on MMO, I agree that L4D shouldn't really fall into that category, but I am not the one saying it


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Mar 8, 2009)

Back in highschool I played Socom 2 on my old ps2 for like 2 years until the game just went into the crapper from lag and whatnot.  Then everyone went their ways and my interest died in it.  I know how addicting those games can be, but luckily I havn't been that addicted to a game since then.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 8, 2009)

K a better equation
WoW = - ( time + money )
time = money
- money = hobo
- time = no work
no work = no money
no money = no life, no pc
no pc = poo
therefore WoW = POO!


----------



## hat (Mar 8, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> K a better equation
> WoW = - ( time + money )
> time = money
> - money = hobo
> ...



mathematic proof that wow sucks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

15$ a month, oh no! I only make that much in an hour at my work


----------



## Super XP (Mar 8, 2009)

OK I got the info on Left 4 Dead. It got PC Game Of The Year in CPU Magazine's March 2009 - Vol. 9 - Iss. 03.

It says this: 





> Left 4 Dead is a natural on the PC. It looks less impressive on the Xbox 360 but plays every bit as well. Overall, it's one of the *best co-op multiplayer games in existence*.


The runner ups are 2nd place = Spore and 3rd place = WOW Wrath of the Lich King.

So I got MMO and co-op multiplayer confused 

FarCry 2 won Multiplatform game of the year with Fallout 3 coming in 2nd and Prince of Persia in 3rd.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 8, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Since when is there ever been an MMOFPS? Since when did that become a genre? Might as well include the Halo series in that, GoW, and every other online FPS in that category then. Just leave the plain ol FPS category to its SP counter-part.



Planetside. First ever MMOFPS. God that was good until Sony screwed it up.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Tabula Rasa was a good MMOFPS. I played that a lot. It had a lot of RPG elements but at it's core it was a MMOFPS/RPG.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 8, 2009)

i don't get this post.. even after reading the article i still don't know what prompted you to start this thread.. but since you did i'll run with it... 

first, you're a moron... completely and utterly retarded... you're arguments make no sense.. out of 12 million plus people you bash a game... that you've never played(or even opened)

second, you bought a game never played it and didn't return it... that's worse then the fact that i willing know and pay the 15 bucks a month it costs.

third, yeah there are f'ked up people playin wow that have no lives, live at home(basement), have no social skills, and no will to do anthing else, but i see more in the news and on tv about people addicted to super smash brothers and madden getting kicked out of college, home, apartment because of their obsene addiction to a game that never really changes.

fourth, you've never played... wtf!!! that makes no sense.. either you got dumped by some chick who'd rather play wow than deal with you, or you have way to much free time on your hands, in which at that point in time you need to open that box and try the free trial and educate yourself

fifth, WoW players have no skills... i don't even know what the f*ck this means... everybody excels at differen types of video games, i for one can't play racing games for shit or flight sims... so i suck at video games... i do know that at any given point in time i have to strategically deal with over 80 different abilities and work through close to 100 buttons on screen at any given point in time while watching myself and 4 other teammembers health/mana while dealing iwth the enemy... fps= 10 buttons max for a casual player, and more often then that it's every man for himself..

sixth-l4d compared to wow... i don't even think l4d will sell as many copies of wow let alone have anywhere near as many dedicated players.  yeah it won for cooperative play against wow.. which is roughly only like 28-35% of the total wow community as of the last WoW census(the award l4d recieves against wow is in pvp situations), so why don't we compare l4d to the other aspect 25man raids?? wait you can't have a 25man group in l4d... only 4...(what a joke)

and to the person who said they'd challange any wow player to fps and win.. my cod4,tf2, and cs:s team won both the ma and il showdown lan competiions last year. i'll take you up on that.  

To everyone-grow the f*ck up-wow isn't a special game, the box doesn't come laced with anything, it's only addicting to some people because if fulfills basic needs like worth and happiness, if that's how someone wants to make themselves feel happy and needed then so be it.  i'll tell you this at least while they're playing they're still consumers that spend money(that invariably has to come from somewhere), they don't purchase one game for 50 bucks keep it for a couple years then complain constantly over the fact that the patch isn't out yet(not like you're paying for a patch anyways so why so impatient)


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 8, 2009)

basically what I meant!!
(without swearing of course!)


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2009)

World of Warcraft is a real world trainer, it gives blizzard unlimited cash 

I stopped playing WoW when I bought a new rig, transferred from a P4 2.4ghz with 512mb of ram and a 9550 ati radeon 256mb.. to a Q6600, 4GB of RAM, 4850 crossfire, it was satisfying and relieving! I moved on to playing modern games LOL, cause to me WoW is old and should only be ever played on my old P4 Rig. 

The new MMO's coming up look sexy, these are what I call new-gen no matter how much of a grind it might turn out to be. "Blade and Soul" "T.E.R.A"


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

They actually don't make all that much off of the monthly fee. Pretty much all of it goes into server upkeep/maintenance.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They actually don't make all that much off of the monthly fee. Pretty much all of it goes into server upkeep/maintenance.



Hmmm 10 million players times $15.99 USD per month = $159,900,000 each month (without counting extra accounts p/ person and retail copies) ... I wonder how much they spend on server maintenance per week .


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

The servers only hold 1000-2000 players from what I understand so that's an arse load of servers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I got addicted to diablo II, for about 3 years.
> 
> THe thing is you find it fun and enjoyable, so going without is going without fun. you get chemically addicted to the fun glands* in your brain. You then add in the friends/peer pressure factor and your friends in game convince you to play more than you originally intended.
> 
> ...


Dopamine.  A lot of drugs trigger the release of a lot of dopamine which in turn causes a sense of euphoria.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The servers only hold 1000-2000 players from what I understand so that's an arse load of servers.



and an arse load of programmers!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> basically what I meant!!
> (without swearing of course!)



He was defending wow, read all of that besides the last paragraph, if you skip to the end it sounds the opposite.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> He was defending wow, read all of that besides the last paragraph, if you skip to the end it sounds the opposite.



oh my bad! I tried to read fast so I skipped the middle part! Thanx for that!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> really long post



So uhh, how many hours has it been since you logged in to WoW? you seem a little tense there.


As much as what you're saying has some truth in it, fact remains: some people get addicted to it, and it HAS caused people to die. Its retardedly stupid, yes, but facts are facts.

edit: my quote broke, sorry if someone thought it was to a post on this page


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2009)

Its safe to say that its the best MMORPG game ever released. Its achieved what many MMO's have not with a strong fan base and popularity. Its also made it many times in the news! About how some kids get so addicted to it, they don't go out at all and exercise because of this game... you know how f**king awesome that is? 

Imagine if you didn't know what WoW was until now and you read somewhere in the news paper/Internet site that apparently all these people were actually "Suffering" from an addiction playing this game. IMO I would definitely at least try out the content up to level 20 - 40 to see what the hell is in this game lolol.

I know many people who say they quit WoW, its amazing because they talk like they just quit smoking after 10 years. I must admit though its very hard to get into the game if your not a fan of MMO's or traveling great lengths in a game... but face it once your into it, its almost like you'll never get out!

EDIT: It took me around level 46 to get into the game, it took me a year and a half to reach level 60 because of uhm life.  But 60 - 70 and end-game raiding got me addicted for another year until Crysis showed me the light back to casual gaming.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

Saying WoW is the best MMO EVER because 10million play is silly. That's like saying since everyone has ipods, they must be the best! That's not the case. Creative X-Fi MP3 players have superior price/performance and sound quality. Same with WoW and others such as EverQuest2 and Warhammer. A lot of people still play those, they just aren't not as mainstream.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> So uhh, how many hours has it been since you logged in to WoW? you seem a little tense there.
> 
> 
> As much as what you're saying has some truth in it, fact remains: some people get addicted to it, and it HAS caused people to die. Its retardedly stupid, yes, but facts are facts.
> ...



Alot of things have caused people to die. Really don't see the point in this post because of that. I'm going stop driving, stop using anything that involves a electric current and move to the woods! Oh wait a tree would probably fall on me in my sleep, crap what am I going to do, nothing is safe 

Anyone against the videogame industry is usually against FPS's and if not them, at least a game involving violence with a gun. The odds of someone going to kill people with an axe and shield and maybe shoot the "enemy" with a bow then try and line of sight pull them (lol) compared to someone using a gun is quiet low. What some unstable person does doesn't sit on the backs of the rest of us, what a few people do isn't average. So there might as well be a post like this for anything ever made.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Saying WoW is the best MMO EVER because 10million play is silly. That's like saying since everyone has ipods, they must be the best! That's not the case. Creative X-Fi MP3 players have superior price/performance and sound quality. Same with WoW and others such as EverQuest2 and Warhammer. A lot of people still play those, they just aren't not as mainstream.



To me these are the reasons I say its the best MMO ever released;

- Claimed many many lives of people dead or alive 
- Make it in the news multiple times
- Be rated 9's and above out of ten by critics
- Release 3 expansions with each being as successful as the others
- gotten people all over the world to suffer gaming addiction
- get a dedicated episode from south park
- had many celebrities play the game
- Made computer jargon even more popular like "lol" and "pwned"

From my personal opinion which I should have added, it is the best mmo ever created, I'm not trying to conform or nonconform because if I was to conform I would say AOC kicks WoW's ass whereas in reality, AOC has great gameplay and content but so does WoW.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 8, 2009)

That still pertains to my post. Just because everyone plays it, doesn't mean it's the best.


----------



## pt (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> OH lawd eve isnt that great, not intuitive at all



one of the reasons it's so good 
the noobs don't come and play it, only ppl with a brain (altought sometimes some come and we have to kill them)


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> That still pertains to my post. Just because everyone plays it, doesn't mean it's the best.



Look man its up to personal opinion. I've posted up why I think its the best MMO ever its your turn to post why its not, no point arguing with me. Just look at reviews or statistics or something


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Alot of things have caused people to die. Really don't see the point in this post because of that. I'm going stop driving, stop using anything that involves a electric current and move to the woods! Oh wait a tree would probably fall on me in my sleep, crap what am I going to do, nothing is safe
> 
> Anyone against the videogame industry is usually against FPS's and if not them, at least a game involving violence with a gun. The odds of someone going to kill people with an axe and shield and maybe shoot the "enemy" with a bow then try and line of sight pull them (lol) compared to someone using a gun is quiet low. What some unstable person does doesn't sit on the backs of the rest of us, what a few people do isn't average. So there might as well be a post like this for anything ever made.



point is its very rare for games to cause harm to people, and its worrying when one game stands out above all the rest.
If one brand of peanut butter caused a few deaths and you heard of it, would you be wary of peanut butter in general, or THAT specific brand/flavour?

I'm certainly wary of a game that has taken lives, just because its so rare.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> point is its very rare for games to cause harm to people, and its worrying when one game stands out above all the rest.
> If one brand of peanut butter caused a few deaths and you heard of it, would you be wary of peanut butter in general, or THAT specific brand/flavour?
> 
> I'm certainly wary of a game that has taken lives, just because its so rare.



Especially if its a game that does not in anyway promote violence, its a fantasy game and people in real life can't kill each other with magic because it doesn't exist. 

Take Manhunt or GTA as an example, those games only caused harm because they promoted violence and criminal actions.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW is so boring, you really have to be into all that quests and what not to really be into it. I could of fell asleep playing it.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> WOW is so boring, you really have to be into all that quests and what not to really be into it. I could of fell asleep playing it.



No joke, the quests don't feel rewarding at all even when you've grinded for an "Epic" mount you still take a crap load of time traveling. 
Though its more about the Community, no doubt you'll be as bored as hell in this game without a guild and would completely see no point in playing unless you're very much into the pvp. I played Burning Crusade at level 70 and raided quite a few times enough to get my Tier 5 armor set look me up;

Name: Grimmjaw
Server: Dath'Remar

I only started seeing the real content at level 70 (Max level back then), the quests don't even have a story in them only some. But I very much like the fact how doing daily quests at max levels affects every other player in the server its innovative and has good immersion, also the fact the it can get competitive against the other servers since doing daily quests at some circumstances open new world content and it becomes race.

All I'm saying is that to me you can't really enjoy the game unless your max level and have a guild of some sort, so I agree with you CCDude its f**king boring and I've only had 1 character throughout the whole time I was playing since I despised leveling.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 8, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i don't get this post.. even after reading the article i still don't know what prompted you to start this thread.. but since you did i'll run with it...
> 
> first, you're a moron... completely and utterly retarded... you're arguments make no sense.. out of 12 million plus people you bash a game... that you've never played(or even opened)
> 
> ...


Calm the f**k down, You are a very angry person. Maybe you should take a break from WOW. And I will repeat myself for the 3rd or 4th time, I Didn’t Write The Freaking Article O.K. And yes WOW is a very addictive game. No I did not open my copy, I had the luxury to PLAY any flipping time with my Bro’s or friends PC. 

And yes people are F**ked up, and need help, but nevertheless, the game has caused many deaths. Would you want your child to be addicted to this game with them missing school and such without you ever knowing? 
Blizzard is a generous with the formula to MMO success. But my petpeve is the monthly rip-off fee’s. 
Read the article, don’t blast me because I have an opinion on the matter. That is just stupid. Read the article, read as many posts as you like then formulate an opinionated response without bashing the crap out of me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> point is its very rare for games to cause harm to people, and its worrying when one game stands out above all the rest.
> If one brand of peanut butter caused a few deaths and you heard of it, would you be wary of peanut butter in general, or THAT specific brand/flavour?
> 
> I'm certainly wary of a game that has taken lives, just because its so rare.



You ever read the Darwin Awards? I would think this qualifies under that, please don't associate the other 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of players with that one moron. Also have you ever played Mortalk Kombat and enjoyed it? 

Beyond videosgaes, do you ever drink, do you ever drive, do you smoke? That list could go on an on of stuff everyone does everyday that could cause death if you were to take it to the extreme. Now just because some idiot goes and mixes drinking with driving do you go after all people who drive, or all people who drink responsibly?



CDdude55 said:


> WOW is so boring, you really have to be into all that quests and what not to really be into it. I could of fell asleep playing it.



If you think WoW is about quests you haven't played WoW. WoW is about raiding, too bad they made everything so damned easy. Original WoW was fantastic, TBC was meh, WotLK give me a dinner plate and a butter knife I'll tank anything!



Super XP said:


> And yes people are F**ked up, and need help, but nevertheless, the game has caused many deaths. Would you want your child to be addicted to this game with them missing school and such without you ever knowing?
> 
> Blizzard is a generous with the formula to MMO success. But my petpeve is the monthly rip-off fee’s.
> 
> Read the article, don’t blast me because I have an opinion on the matter. That is just stupid. Read the article, read as many posts as you like then formulate an opinionated response without bashing the crap out of me.



First off thats the point of ditching school, WoW wasn't out till I was out of school. And I had ditched many a classes and my parents never knew. Isn't that the point. Most kids I knew ditching were going to do drugs though...

Second, there just isn't another genre that provides this much playtime, Blizz wasn't the company who coined month fees, so whats the point here?

And third an you link me all these articles about people dieing from WoW, I am now beyond curious. You make it sound like there is quiet a few of them, so lets see them. A general search on the net all I can really fine is, a Mortal Kombat caused death, a guy playing Starcraft to death, and a few others, none releated to WoW. 

Now my question is why not talk about those, seriously to bring up something like this crap is just trying to start drama. Anytime you want a gamer to get real defensive tell him his game kills people, when you hear that crap on the news don't it just really irk you?


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you think WoW is about quests you haven't played WoW. WoW is about raiding, too bad they made everything so damned easy. Original WoW was fantastic, TBC was meh, WotLK give me a dinner plate and a butter knife I'll tank anything!




I only played a bit on my friends computer and i played the trail of the game also for a bit. Raiding or Quest wise, i still found it boring.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Odds are mmo's just arent for you. No problem with that though, everyone has diff interests. But the end of the game is where the time sink is, the leveling is pretty cool the first time through if you never played an mmo. Well it was, but now you don't run across many others while leveling so it isn't as cool.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Odds are mmo's just arent for you. No problem with that though, everyone has diff interests. But the end of the game is where the time sink is, the leveling is pretty cool the first time through if you never played an mmo. Well it was, but now you don't run across many others while leveling so it isn't as cool.



Ya, i am just not that into MMO's i guess. I think you really start having fun at the higher levels tho.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 8, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You ever read the Darwin Awards? I would think this qualifies under that, please don't associate the other 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of players with that one moron. Also have you ever played Mortalk Kombat and enjoyed it?
> 
> Beyond videosgaes, do you ever drink, do you ever drive, do you smoke? That list could go on an on of stuff everyone does everyday that could cause death if you were to take it to the extreme. Now just because some idiot goes and mixes drinking with driving do you go after all people who drive, or all people who drink responsibly?
> 
> ...


Just Google for more info. I have no time. I think this game section in this Forum is the best place to make a new thread about this topic. We are talking about WOW, it is a game.

What's retarded is when the media blames video games when somebody gets all violent and attacks somebody or something. That is just ludicrous.

Blizzard may not be the founding fathers of this monthly fee BS, but we are talking about WOW and it's addictive properties are we not? 
Lets get back to topic.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You ever read the Darwin Awards? I would think this qualifies under that, please don't associate the other 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of players with that one moron. Also have you ever played Mortalk Kombat and enjoyed it?
> 
> Beyond videosgaes, do you ever drink, do you ever drive, do you smoke? That list could go on an on of stuff everyone does everyday that could cause death if you were to take it to the extreme. Now just because some idiot goes and mixes drinking with driving do you go after all people who drive, or all people who drink responsibly?



No i dont drink (Excluding birthdays), i dont smoke (excluding the cigars i won here on TPU!) and i drive as little as possible, despite the fact i was a delivery driver for 2 years.

As i said: if you heard of coca cola or pepsi killing a few rare people, wouldnt you be cautious? A drink so addictive everyone drinks it, and its caused deaths! Yeah you'd damned well avoid it.

You're missing the point and going all defensive, its not that one or two idiots died, we know its a small percentage - its that ANYONE was killed by a GAME. IF this was a sport, like football, rugby or soccer you can bet your ass people would be all over it.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2009)

Super XP said:


> What's retarded is when the media blames video games when somebody gets all violent and attacks somebody or something. That is just ludicrous.
> .



Here's a very fishy news report in Australia about how a boy got addicted to the game... can you spot the fake? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8hfK3RQs2g

Solution to his problem:
MOM stop paying for his f**king ISP or Game.
Get him a new door for his room.

Most games involving a death of a teen is usually the fault of an irresponsible parent. Who the hell wouldn't notice their kid playing WoW for so long even then not do anything about it. 

Mom: "OMG how long have you been playing this game for?"
Teen: "16 hours straight since yesterday"
Mom: ":O *slowly walks away*" ..... *Calls for a news report*


Another one from America: Judge Judy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stHF-8GPz0c 
LOL


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 9, 2009)

pff 16 hours a day what a lightweight. I've just come off Empire total war and I was playing since 8 this morning.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

72 hour LAN's ftw.

at least at our lans we have showers and food... seems WoW players forget them.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 72 hour LAN's ftw.
> 
> at least at our lans we have showers and food... seems WoW players forget them.



OH man I miss that! Too many LANs in my area that shutdown, in fact all of them did. 20 dollars for an overnight free food and drinks it was craze lol.


----------



## pinkycook (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm Pinky, just a newbie here..hope to enjoy!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> No i dont drink (Excluding birthdays), i dont smoke (excluding the cigars i won here on TPU!) and i drive as little as possible, despite the fact i was a delivery driver for 2 years.
> 
> As i said: if you heard of coca cola or pepsi killing a few rare people, wouldnt you be cautious? A drink so addictive everyone drinks it, and its caused deaths! Yeah you'd damned well avoid it.
> 
> You're missing the point and going all defensive, its not that one or two idiots died, we know its a small percentage - its that ANYONE was killed by a GAME. IF this was a sport, like football, rugby or soccer you can bet your ass people would be all over it.



Now the coke comment has me laughing. I got a good story there. I work in a grocery store where we get mexican coke (with the real sugar) in big glass containers. One night I set one down on the floor to straighten up the rest of them. I had forgot about it and I'm not even kidding you 5min later it exploded. Flat out blew up the glass, it threw coke and glass shrapnel for over 10 feet.

So The next week I get the idea to repeat it, a co-worker comes into the isle to help us and I forgot completely about the coke that he is now standing right over. Sure enough BOOM it goes off again. He didn't get hurt it only throws the glass horizontally. 

Since then I havent ever been able to get another to do that. But that coke could have killed 

Anyways, beyond that I'm not getting defensive. I'm just pointing out facts. And I'm goign to use your exact words here "its that ANYONE was killed by a GAME". Did the install cd's fly out the cd rom and pierce through these peoples hearts?  Or did they do something stupid (like i mentioned the darwin awards). Or like I mentioned do you go on a rollercoaster with a weak heart and blame them when you have a heart attack?

I mean it's just that simple, people who have addiction issues have addiction issues. Thats a mental stability issue. Mix that issue with a very enjoyable game and yes you can have a problem. But to say the game killed someone with a mental disorder.... thats a bit far fetched.



DrPepper said:


> pff 16 hours a day what a lightweight. I've just come off Empire total war and I was playing since 8 this morning.



Thats what I'm talking about. A good game is a good game, I remember when I got Gran Turismo 3. I played that game like 10 hours a day every single day for a whole summer. I ended up beating it 5 times, lol.



Mussels said:


> 72 hour LAN's ftw.
> 
> at least at our lans we have showers and food... seems WoW players forget them.



And beyond that your a freaking mod! You expect people too not get defensive then you say some BS like that. Some sweet ass moderation there.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

the people who died obviously forgot to eat and bathe, thats what this is about! sure it was a bit mean, but its nothing anyone (mod or not) would get an infraction for.

You mentioned rollercoasters and a weak heart: those things have warnings. WoW doesnt have any warnings that its addictive, bad for children, or can cause death if unsupervised by an adult.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

No games have warning like that, not even the main target by anti-game activists, Mortal Kombat. Anything that is fun by your standards must have a warning then. Still don't see the bad for health part, i guess any videogame is. And supervision by an adult isn't going to help a mental disorder, they need more help than that. They shouldn't even be playing in the first place, thats where that supervision should start. It's called being a good parent. I have a kid myself, watch out for your children, you get lots of time with them and should pick up on something like this.

"WoW players" comes off as quiet a bit more than just those specific people. Seems like your just using them to slide through some insults at a much bigger crowd.


----------



## D007 (Mar 9, 2009)

Any of you guys have some nice screen shots of this game?
I tried it for like a couple minutes and it seemed kinda old in the graphics department..
wondering if I was to rash.

How do the graphics look?
Better than FF online?
Because those were nice..

Could ya show me some cool scenes?
Like this game at it's pinnacle scenes..

I was hardcore into FF online..lol..
Like end game, head to toe, god gear.. 
Thank yas.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

WoW isn't super amazing in the graphics department. There was some recent bumps up and it doesn't look horrible. But in no way does it compare to games out of the MMO circle. I'll have to take some screens and post them up.


----------



## D007 (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool thanx..
I'd like to see some.

oh btw FF online had that warning not to let your life suffer when you logged on lol..

it was pretty addictive..
had me for a few years there..
hell I might even go back from time to time..
my guy is just to awesome..lol..

and about those people who died playing warcraft..
honestly..
I call that natural selection..
Anyone who lacks the foresight to take care of themselves, dies..
natural selection..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, now that I think about it and WoW actually has a loading screen warning too that says enjoy time with your friends outside of warcraft.

I did a google search on deaths caused by WoW and not much really comes up, even deaths caused by videogames, most mk stuff. Seems like a bunch of hot air too me by people who don't like the game or the genre. But I got to agree, people have priorities in life, if they can't put those in the right order they need to step back and re-evaluate their choices.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2009)

D007 said:


> Cool thanx..
> I'd like to see some.
> 
> oh btw FF online had that warning not to let your life suffer when you logged on lol..
> ...



The graphic designs are very different. 

http://dkpfiles.com/instability/pics/rsNaDsc4C2B7px3QC75J.jpg Pick of my guild in Black Temple


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 9, 2009)

20 hours lol . I stayed up for about 25 hours, a few years ago when the bulls was getting ready to play in the championship game, but man playing games for 20 hours, thats insane. I am shocked the kid isn't blind lol



pinkycook said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Pinky, just a newbie here..hope to enjoy!


Are you real?


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 9, 2009)

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Two-...t-Gamers-Have-Died-Becouse-Of-WoW-11821.shtml

2 deaths

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2005/06/547.ars
childs deaths

another death
http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3145432

that was only on the first couple i clicked ont he list goes on, and i love games like that, its like a disclaimer remember to spend time outside the game but you wont cause your priorties in life are to play this game, man i hate that game. LOL! so much.....so much....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Every single one of those is from Asia, every single one! Their culture is quiet a bit different than ours, you could probably find a ton of gaming related deaths from them over playing pong.... Everything they do is to the excess, to be the best. And here's a bit to show that, this is them training children that would barely know multiplication to get ready for the olympics, training them till they are in tears. Building a nation up like that will cause a ton of issues with addiction and to be the best, and has nothing to do with a game. Here's a video showing this.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/interactive/2008/aug/03/china.beijing.olympics

You played the crap out of diablo, I mean you had like 4 level 90+ barbs... all the same class.... And we spent like 10+ hour days playing BF DC. All the same there, lol.

Oh and the 1st and 3rd link (softpedia and 1up) and both the same story from a diff link (read what your linking sucka) and the 2nd story no kids died from WoW influence, just some really bad parents left their children unattended, which should never be done.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Got some screens for you D007. None of me raiding, but my Orc Warrior has uber gear then just some other screens of other chars.























and here's a small video, I was just testing out video creation as I was going to fraps raids for my guild.

http://1kurgan1.picturepush.com/album/26460/1268158/WoW/first-video-woot.html


----------



## RevengE (Mar 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Got some screens for you D007. None of me raiding, but my Orc Warrior has uber gear then just some other screens of other chars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Video LOL.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah was just a test, didn't feel like uploading it anywhere so it plays at a pretty small res.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah was just a test, didn't feel like uploading it anywhere so it plays at a pretty small res.



Good Song though Who is it again?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Killswitch Engage


----------



## RevengE (Mar 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Killswitch Engage



yes now it comes back to me


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats what I'm talking about. A good game is a good game, I remember when I got Gran Turismo 3. I played that game like 10 hours a day every single day for a whole summer. I ended up beating it 5 times, lol.



Gran Turismo 4, 24 hour races. Man that was some long ass gaming  Usualy when I'm gaming, during loading or when nothing much is happening I lift weights or do push ups etc so I'm in great shape now since I started doing that and when I take the dog out for a walk I run


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

I wish I would have got into GT4, it looked fantastic. But at that point I had played so much GT3. Still got GT4 sitting there, I think I only ended up playing less than 10 races. Was there actually 24 hour races in GT4. Or were they called 24 and you did like 2 hours of it. 

I loved the enduro races, if you can sit there for that amount of time the rest is easy.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I wish I would have got into GT4, it looked fantastic. But at that point I had played so much GT3. Still got GT4 sitting there, I think I only ended up playing less than 10 races. Was there actually 24 hour races in GT4. Or were they called 24 and you did like 2 hours of it.
> 
> I loved the enduro races, if you can sit there for that amount of time the rest is easy.



Yeah it was actualy 24 hour real hours and there was two of them.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 9, 2009)

randomflip said:


> Here's a very fishy news report in Australia about how a boy got addicted to the game... can you spot the fake?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8hfK3RQs2g
> 
> ...


All the mom's and dad's need to take control. There is absolutely nothing wrong with moderate gaming.
I mean if parents cannot see the signs of addiction then who will? Here in Canada, not sure if you guys haven't heard already but a 15 year old boy was addicted to his XBOX 360 so his dad took it away aggressively and the kid ran away. Days or Weeks later, they found the kid dead somewhere in the bush near the area. Apparently he fell off a tree which he tried to climb. He got injured and needed help but nobody new where he was so he died. 


Mussels said:


> 72 hour LAN's ftw.
> 
> at least at our lans we have showers and food... seems WoW players forget them.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah it was actualy 24 hour real hours and there was two of them.



 I might have to hit up some GT4.... the odds of that happening are low, but thats awesome!


----------



## Super XP (Mar 9, 2009)

O.K. I finally opened up my brand new copy of WOW which I purchased back in 2006 and which remained sealed all that time. Now just wondering what we do with this white powdery crap that's all over the inside of the game box? 
What? R we suppose to snort the darn stuff


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

You need an instant fix, bloodstream is the only way!


----------



## Super XP (Mar 9, 2009)

So this is the procedure before playing WOW. O.K. I get you, now I see what all the hype is with WOW.


----------



## Frick (Mar 9, 2009)

I would say it's more like cancer. Not very fun at all and you can only get rid of it by painful means. Also, it's spreading. It's a disease I tell you! Some Zombie-disease!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

wtf is your avatar frick?


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2009)

Super XP said:


> All the mom's and dad's need to take control. There is absolutely nothing wrong with moderate gaming.
> I mean if parents cannot see the signs of addiction then who will? Here in Canada, not sure if you guys haven't heard already but a 15 year old boy was addicted to his XBOX 360 so his dad took it away aggressively and the kid ran away. Days or Weeks later, they found the kid dead somewhere in the bush near the area. Apparently he fell off a tree which he tried to climb. He got injured and needed help but nobody new where he was so he died.




I guess when they say addiction its at a whole different level of obsession where the kids don't think about anything but the game itself. Because even I play games for long periods of times, dead space... took me 20 hours to finish the whole game since it was awesome, had a crap load of food and drinks on my table and took a break here and there (smoke break) which isn't anymore healthier but it rests my eyes at least and gives me time to evaluate how I'm feeling. 

Nothing like late night gaming joined with a packet of durries and a good supply of food! Paradise! I dropped drinking beer while gaming because my stomach now is enormous


----------



## Frick (Mar 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> wtf is your avatar frick?



Teh most awsum movie ever: Zardoz!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 9, 2009)

My god,shaun connery in red girlies pants :O


----------



## Evo85 (Mar 9, 2009)

Frick said:


> Teh most awsum movie ever: Zardoz!



 Believe it or not my Mother loved that movie.  

 I still have her VHS of it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought it was Burt Reynolds, lol! But I guess thats just as disturbing.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 9, 2009)

Team fortress 2 is still better in general.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 9, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Team fortress 2 is still better in general.



My brother has it on his account and i should try it sometime. But bottom line for me is, I will play some shooters for a while. But i've put more hours into WOW than anything else cause it's what I enjoy. I have almost 50 days played of my main character, maybe another 10 for all my other characters (total). The only shooters I've played even close to  that is COD4 and Day of Defeat. Maybe Goldeneye back in the day.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ugh game days, I think my human warrior thats level 70 has like 90.... Then my 70 sham has like 25, 70 lock has like 25, 80 orc warrior has like 23 and 80 ud lock has like 22.  But I been playing for 4 1/2 years.

Don't get my wrong though I love shooters, like I said me and Marineborn played a ton of BF DC, that was before I even had a comp. And atm I probably play 6 - 8 hours of BF BC a week.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2009)

yes very addictive


----------



## D007 (Mar 10, 2009)

ChiSox said:


> Are people still selling their characters??? I heard that was lucrative??




yes they do..
hell my ff online character is value at over 400 dollars..
and that just level and skill wise.

I believe my play time was at like 230 days..lol..
Had been playing for years..
since it came out pretty much..

My gear makes him insanely high priced..
but I'd never sell it..
I might hop in to save some noobs from time to time ..

I use to just wander around saving people who were getting raped..
It was enjoyable ..


----------



## D007 (Mar 10, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Every single one of those is from Asia, every single one! Their culture is quiet a bit different than ours, you could probably find a ton of gaming related deaths from them over playing pong.... Everything they do is to the excess, to be the best. And here's a bit to show that, this is them training children that would barely know multiplication to get ready for the olympics, training them till they are in tears. Building a nation up like that will cause a ton of issues with addiction and to be the best, and has nothing to do with a game. Here's a video showing this.




agreed..
they were the same way in FF online..
they were the gil sellers..
and spawn campers..

they were "generally" notoriously bad mannered and self centered.
they pretty much wanted to play for one reason only..
to be the best..

having fun was completely secondary to them..
I had partied with many japanese teams.
and they were top notch..

but they take loosing or dieing very hard..
your either tearing through xp like a hot knife to butter..
or their not playing with you..

but man they make great xp..
was nice to play with some skilled people who knew when and how to use their stuff..

Thanks for the screenshots fellas. .
Game looks good..
doesn't hold a candle to FF online though..
and I got graphics spoiled..lol..

wish they'd beef up the graphics some..
I hear it's got great content.

EDIT: oops double post..
thought I had put this into my last post.. ><


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 10, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> yes very addictive



Wizzard, that is a lot of gold. What do you farm to get so much? the AH?

what server you play on too?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah the graphics aren't up to notch, right now the content is too easy though so I hope they make this a bit tougher. 

You want great mmo graphics check AoC, that game is :O LotRO looks pretty darn good too.



Hybrid_theory said:


> Wizzard, that is a lot of gold. What do you farm to get so much? the AH?
> 
> what server you play on too?



Looks like he made 130k on the ah, either he's posting made crafted auctions or buy low sell high.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 10, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> My brother has it on his account and i should try it sometime. But bottom line for me is, I will play some shooters for a while. But i've put more hours into WOW than anything else cause it's what I enjoy. I have almost 50 days played of my main character, maybe another 10 for all my other characters (total). The only shooters I've played even close to  that is COD4 and Day of Defeat. Maybe Goldeneye back in the day.


Then you must enjoy Oblivion I assume along with its expansion packs. In my opinion Oblivion smokes WOW big time.


----------



## Frick (Mar 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Then you must enjoy Oblivion I assume along with its expansion packs. In my opinion Oblivion smokes WOW big time.



Yah well, can you really compare?


----------



## Super XP (Mar 10, 2009)

No, not really. Oblivion is single player with much better graphics and WOW is multi-player with good graphics but nothing to go nuts for. Also Oblivion has a much larger story. It just seems endless at times with a truck load of extra small quests.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is a great Quote:


> Re: Oblivion vs. World of Warcraft!
> « Reply #4 on Aug 30, 2007, 11:16am »
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...





> Re: Oblivion vs. World of Warcraft!
> « Reply #1 on Aug 25, 2007, 1:48pm »
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 10, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Got some screens for you D007. None of me raiding, but my Orc Warrior has uber gear then just some other screens of other chars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!!!!!!!!! someone has unleashed the power of the n64 and blurry polygons and sharp edges! HAHAHAHAHHA.


----------



## Sc1mitar (Mar 10, 2009)

CS 1.6 is one of the most addicting games of all time IMO

ive seen my cousins fist fight over that game back in the day, my buddies GF broke up wit him over cs back in highschool.

"jus 1 more death man then we;ll switch, promise"


almost all MMO's are addictive once you get ingame contacts and stuff, if you dont really talk 2 anyone it isnt really addictive, its the interaction and satisfaction from successive minor achievements which makes it a drug.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!! someone has unleashed the power of the n64 and blurry polygons and sharp edges! HAHAHAHAHHA.



Its ok to get mad nubs, i burnt the crap out of all those asian deaths you posted. 

I do wish they would put out some sort of graphics update for it, maybe some dl content for people with good comps. Maybe some day :/


----------



## Frick (Mar 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Here is a great Quote: "quote"



I really don't think Oblivion or WoW should be called RPG's. More action-adventure.

And as for graphics, I really don't mind WoW. It means a lot of people can play it (actually, this might be a bad thing, at least when it comes to WoW ). It looks ok, at least. It's functional.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 10, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Wizzard, that is a lot of gold. What do you farm to get so much? the AH?
> 
> what server you play on too?



i play on grim batol eu (pvp). buy cheap, sell expensive preferably in large volume. also works in real life


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Then you must enjoy Oblivion I assume along with its expansion packs. In my opinion Oblivion smokes WOW big time.



I've played it in the past. Got as far as 12 levels or something. Cleared some random dungeons and such. But never beat it. I guess cause WOW has that online interaction that keeps you going.

Only single player rpg i put a lot of time into was FF12. Had over 100 hours after beating it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 10, 2009)

I think WoW is decent i only spend 3 -4 hours a day at most playing usually a heroic or a raid.  Oblivion is pretty sweet too; I beat that game on the PC with no console cheats then went back and macked myself out with some wicked stuff i wasn't able to get on my own the 1st time.


----------



## mechtech (Mar 10, 2009)

.....addictive as cocaine, I wouldnt know, I havent played wow or tried cocaine.  My gaming totals for the whole week probably adds up to 2 hours of css lol

no time, too busy


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 10, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Its ok to get mad nubs, i burnt the crap out of all those asian deaths you posted.
> 
> I do wish they would put out some sort of graphics update for it, maybe some dl content for people with good comps. Maybe some day :/



really did you, by your insinuation asians are not really people then and dont factor into the people getting too addicted to the game and causes death, and dont try to pull that culture bullshit, why if there culture is so addicted to games is the united states one of the most obese countries on the world.....i can promise you gaming has something to do with it and the seditary lifestye, now by your reason, asians play more games and lead a more seditary lifestyle therefor should be also obese and have more deaths related to games, but yet they dont, so go ahead and take your argument to someone that doesnt think for themselves,

they wont do a graphic update cause thell lose half there playing base that is playing on pentiums 533 on 256mb  of ram and a geforce 4600..

so heres to you :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> really did you, by your insinuation asians are not really people then and dont factor into the people getting too addicted to the game and causes death, and dont try to pull that culture bullshit, why if there culture is so addicted to games is the united states one of the most obese countries on the world.....i can promise you gaming has something to do with it and the seditary lifestye, now by your reason, asians play more games and lead a more seditary lifestyle therefor should be also obese and have more deaths related to games, but yet they dont, so go ahead and take your argument to someone that doesnt think for themselves,
> 
> they wont do a graphic update cause thell lose half there playing base that is playing on pentiums 533 on 256mb  of ram and a geforce 4600..
> 
> so heres to you :shadedshu



Nubs stop trying to sound smart  I said what I said and it holds true, did you watch the video I posted. Asian culture is far different from most others in the world. We'll toss out another example for you, name a country outside of Asia, where people are movie star famous for playing Starcraft. 

Where these stars play 16 hours a day everyday just to hone their skills. You won't find that anywhere but S Korea. Or here's another one for you, name a country outside of Asia that has given kids the day off from school because a really big videogame is coming out.

Our fatty country has something to do with games, but mostly to do with eating habits. You know it, I know it, the world knows that. I could probably take a walk within a 3 block radius around my place right now and find about 5 places to go eat. 

So my reasoning said Asians have more of a competitive nature as their culture drives it, no where did I see anything about eating habits. But it was a good try to try and link something then insert those words for me even though I didn't say them.

Oh and by the way, Asians make up for about 6.5million WoW players. Thats over half, and I believe they only got their own servers a year ago... They got their own servers very recently and they have more people playing WoW then the rest of the world combined.

And you didn't read what I said about a graphics update. They could offer it as downloadable content to people with decent computers. Which would have zero effect on people who scrape by with built in crap. It's not really possible to play with that junk anymore though. Especially a single core under 2ghz, a 533 wouldn't be playable anywhere. You can scrape by with a single core 2ghz/512mb ram/built in vid, but open world no one else around and a view distance barely far enough to see your hands (sarcastic it's slightly farther) that hardware setup would maybe next you 20 - 25fps. In a 5 man instance that setup would be 10 - 15fps (20 and under isn't very playable) and in dalaran (the new main city) 0, well maybe not 0 you might see one. Heck I only get 15 fps there at peak playing time, like 91230732190873 people on screen > all.

Oh and I still want you to find an article (just one) outside of Asia that has attributed WoW to a death.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 10, 2009)

Frick said:


> I really don't think Oblivion or WoW should be called RPG's. More action-adventure.
> 
> And as for graphics, I really don't mind WoW. It means a lot of people can play it (actually, this might be a bad thing, at least when it comes to WoW ). It looks ok, at least. It's functional.


You make a great point. I always viewed Oblivion as an Adventure RPG because you still need to complete the main quests such as you would do in a RPG. Just my take on it.

What I really like about Oblivion is it could take somebody 100 hrs to clear or it can take somebody 1,000+ hrs to clear, it all depends if you do the little quests in between the main quests. It's been 3 years now and I am still closing Oblivion Gates


----------

